# New Chameleon!



## Byudzai (Aug 31, 2013)

Got a 7 month old male Panther chameleon yesterday. Meet "Zeppelin"










Spent ALL DAY yesterday building this enclosure for him. I built it with panels of plexiglass around the top, which keeps crickets and chameleons from climbing out, so I don't have to fiddle with lids or doors. This way I can just toss crickets into the enclosure and they wander around until he spots them and eats them.

I put an anchor into the concrete ceiling to hang all the plants and stuff from that, so I can easily pull the floor mat out to clean it without moving plants. There's a lexan panel at the top of the rope so he doesn't climb up to the ceiling. Gonna need more plants and ropes in there, but at least got two for now.

The blue light box is the misting system -- chameleons will only drink water dripping off leaves. They need UV light and a warming bulb, which are hanging off the mic stand.


----------



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

Sweet!


----------



## YHY slinger (Aug 18, 2014)

When I first saw this topic， I thought there's another slingshot coming out... LOL


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

that's cool i love reptiles so easy to take care of once you have their habitat set up,they really don't care if you come home late or take off for the week end ,zeppelin is a cool name too,you should have some fun with him around :wave:


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

That's a cool pet!


----------



## Byudzai (Aug 31, 2013)

YHY slinger said:


> When I first saw this topic， I thought there's another slingshot coming out... LOL


I swear I'm not a Reptile Guy! I dunno why I keep naming all my slingshots after slithery things!

"The Chameleon" does have a nice ring to it tho...


----------



## Nobodo (Nov 5, 2014)

Very cool!

Now you have to make a slingshot that changes colors to match its surroundings!

A niece of mine had a terrarium with some pet hermit crabs in it.

Sometimes she'd pull them out to see if they were still alive.

Some pets I just don't quite understand.

Now lizards are cool, especially if they change colors and bounce when they walk!


----------



## Byudzai (Aug 31, 2013)

Yeah! Lots of lizards just sit there, and I don't understand the attraction. But chameleons have tons of personality, crazy eyes, weird feet, and they change colors and hunt bugs, eat them from a foot away. Totally adorable critters.

Oh and they do that weird walk so they look like blowing leaves and predators won't notice them.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Sounds like he found a good new home.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

I had to show this to my nephew, he loved the pictures. He has a Geko named Rusty. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Nobodo (Nov 5, 2014)

Tag said:


> I had to show this to my nephew, he loved the pictures. He has a Geko named Rusty. Thanks for sharing.


Does his gecko have a British accent?


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

I wish


----------

